# HID kit questions



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

So I want to put HIDs in my headlights and fog lights but I have no idea what kits to get.....can anyone help me out? I guess I'll have to go through Amazon unless anyone knows a better source. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

I was thinking about getting these kits. 

http://www.hidnation.com/kresults.html?y=2006&ma=PONTIAC&mo=GTO&e=Base

Would I have to get rid of my daytime running lights?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm no expert on HIDs but I have seen that a lot of the cheap ones don't seem to last long.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a set of VVME ones off ebay. 55 watt AC digital ballasts with 6000k bulbs. They worked for about ten minutes. I could have spent that money on beer and been much happier. Stock bulbs are back in now.


----------



## Flagship (Oct 31, 2013)

Yellows fogs 2k and headlight 6k is a good setup


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

2006GOAT_GTO said:


> I was thinking about getting these kits.
> 
> Search Results
> 
> ...


One thing to remember, the higher the kelvin does NOT mean the brighter the bulb. It's not candle power. The purest (brightest) white is 5K. I am running 6K and very pleased with it. Some states, like Texas, have laws against after market HID Kits. I was running 8K which is a blue/white color. DPS pulled me over and cited me. It got tossed because I swapped back to halogens temporarily. I ordered the 6K which is not so obvious that my bulbs are HID's now.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I went through 3 different kits over 2 years and ended up tearing them out and putting the stock bulbs back in. After a while one would just stop working. You can either pull the DRL fuse or get a wiring harness with a relay that can be used with DRL's. My 3rd set had the extra harness and still shat out in about a year. I'd say save your money.


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

pocketmaster said:


> One thing to remember, the higher the kelvin does NOT mean the brighter the bulb. It's not candle power. The purest (brightest) white is 5K. I am running 6K and very pleased with it. Some states, like Texas, have laws against after market HID Kits. I was running 8K which is a blue/white color. DPS pulled me over and cited me. It got tossed because I swapped back to halogens temporarily. I ordered the 6K which is not so obvious that my bulbs are HID's now.


What's the Texas hid laws? I live in Texas so I should probably know lol

Thanks for all the replies. I'm still considering it but still not sure...


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

2006GOAT_GTO said:


> What's the Texas hid laws? I live in Texas so I should probably know lol
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. I'm still considering it but still not sure...


Basically they (legislation) is stating that the aftermarket electrical harness is a fire hazard because (in their opinion/research) it is not sufficient enough to safely handle the voltage/current needed for the HID Bulb. In all honestly the HID Bulb pulls LESS current than any halogen bulb you could get. The bulb itself does burn hotter, but according to Department of Public Safety its the "Harness" that is the hazard. This is why I switched to 6K to make it less obvious i'm running HID's


----------



## bbejj123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've had good luck with ddmtuning. I went 55w with low beams and started having a problem with one side but I expected that, once I installed the wiring harness from them the problem was fixed. I also wouldn't go more than 35w on fogs due to over heating with 55w and melting the housing.

Just to be clear the stock wiring for hids is controversial. Depending on luck it may or may not cause problems without a wiring harness. All the wiring harness does is supply better grounds adds in a relay/fuse and better current wires.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Well after reading your replies I've been doing some more research and I'm still having mixed feelings lol. I'm all confused. I guess I'll just wait for alittle until I meet someone in person and really talk to them and get a hands on experience with their system. I'm liking the 6-8k HIDs though...


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

bbejj123 said:


> I've had good luck with ddmtuning. I went 55w with low beams and started having a problem with one side but I expected that, once I installed the wiring harness from them the problem was fixed. I also wouldn't go more than 35w on fogs due to over heating with 55w and melting the housing.
> 
> Just to be clear the stock wiring for hids is controversial. Depending on luck it may or may not cause problems without a wiring harness. All the wiring harness does is supply better grounds adds in a relay/fuse and better current wires.
> 
> ...


Did you go with a kit from ddmtuning?? If so what kit?


----------

